# Fresh Paragon



## TheSin (Sep 26, 2020)

Just finished my first Paragon. Built a couple KoT clones before but with different pcbs. Overall cool pedal, still got some minor switch popping happening but it’s tolerable for now.

If anybody’s bored here are 2 vids I shot. One with both sides in soft clip mode and the other with both in hard clip mode. The reason for this is because I wanted to hear the difference between the authentic diodes installed on one side and some more common ones on the other. Let me know if you hear any difference or which side you prefer.
Links:


----------



## untamedfrontier (Sep 29, 2020)

Through macbook speakers, I can't tell the difference, but it does sound great!

Do you prefer the magic diodes?


----------



## TheSin (Sep 29, 2020)

untamedfrontier said:


> Through macbook speakers, I can't tell the difference, but it does sound great!
> 
> Do you prefer the magic diodes?


Using my Ipad headphones I really couldn’t hear much difference either. If this was professionally recorded you’d hear subtle differences.
I used to prefer the real ones, but this is changing my mind. I socketed the diodes so I’ve been trying different options.


----------



## untamedfrontier (Sep 30, 2020)

Was that recording done playing a Strat/Fender amp? The tone is great. Recently socketed diodes on a build that I'll be posting soon, very interesting, agonizing process


----------



## TheSin (Sep 30, 2020)

untamedfrontier said:


> Was that recording done playing a Strat/Fender amp? The tone is great. Recently socketed diodes on a build that I'll be posting soon, very interesting, agonizing process


Yes, my MIM Strat into a DRRI with the pedal in between of course...plus my little tribute to Huey Lewis and the News. Right now it’s got base-emitter diode from an MPSA18 In place of MA856. They sound good. 1N4001’s are next to try.


----------



## untamedfrontier (Sep 30, 2020)

Did you go with the High gain option on either side? I'm thinking about using a trimmit pcb with a 100K so i can have the option


----------



## TheSin (Sep 30, 2020)

untamedfrontier said:


> Did you go with the High gain option on either side? I'm thinking about using a trimmit pcb with a 100K so i can have the option


Regular gain on this demo. I did socket both resistors though. Just a matter or a quick resistor  swap out if I want high gain. 
If you’re building this, I recommend you use the best quality input and output caps. My switches were popping (they still do a bit) because the electro’s I used were leaking too much DC. I ended up using 1UF WIMAs for all 4 output caps.


----------



## Travis (Sep 30, 2020)

Someone know how to mod the Paragon with the 4 jack mod?

Could be interesting..


----------



## untamedfrontier (Sep 30, 2020)

RCZ said:


> Someone know how to mod the Paragon with the 4 jack mod?
> 
> Could be interesting..



I've been thinking about this quite a bit, and one mod I would like to (theoretically) do is make it 4 jack/2 jack switchable. My brain hasn't quite come up with an answer yet, but I've promised it more bourbon if it does. Maybe a 4pdt switch?


----------



## Travis (Sep 30, 2020)

untamedfrontier said:


> I've been thinking about this quite a bit, and one mod I would like to (theoretically) do is make it 4 jack/2 jack switchable. My brain hasn't quite come up with an answer yet, but I've promised it more bourbon if it does. Maybe a 4pdt switch?


I was looking how to do it... But I doenst know how to do it correctly attending to schematic


----------

